# Ace is showing today and tomorrow



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

goooooooo ACE! :chili: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed! Good Luck!






Joy


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome!! GO ACE!!! We are rooting for you! I used to do Beauty Pageants and then went on to judge when I got older. I've noticed that there's not a whole lot of difference. I feel your pressure! Good luck!! (Not that you need it!) Ace is already a champion.

Love and Peace - Chris and Ollie

*Some people dream of success... while others wake up and work hard at it. *~_Author Unknown_


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Go Ace :chili: Good luck to you!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Go Ace :wub: :wub: :wub: You can do it. We have fingers, toes and paws all crossed here Andrea rayer: rayer:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Praying for you little man, know you can do it. Knock them dead!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck Ace, go get em little man


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending our good wishes for a soon to be champion. :thumbsup: I will be watching close for your updates. I hope someone is going to be getting some good pictures for you again.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ace, I've got you covered.....your going to be a shoe in!!!!! I am sending good thoughts your way and a little prayer!!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Good Luck to Ace today!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i hope he does well! Wish i could be there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best thoughts and crossed fingers for our little Ace man!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Good luck to Ace. Wish I could come...........but PA is a long ways from Arizona where we are now. I'm sure you will let us all know how Ace does and show us pictures. Will be thinking of you.....

Sherry


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good Luck Ace!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=35623:cheer.gif] [attachment=35623:cheer.gif] [attachment=35623:cheer.gif]

GO ACE!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Good luck Ace!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

where's she showing today? Good luck to Ace. I'll bet she finishes him today. We will certainly keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I just know that SM is going to have a new Champion today. Go Ace!! *


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck, guys!!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Way to go Ace :rockon: 

He'll kill the competition - sorry for the pun - he'll ACE IT !!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Shout out for Ace from Mateo!!!!

He is keeping his paws crossed!!!!

Let us know!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Good Luck ACE!!!!! We're all rooting for you!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Ace. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sniff...sniff.....I smell a new champion!!!!!!!!! :chili: Andrea, you will update us today, right!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea - any news??


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well??????


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Good luck Ace. You're sure to win!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome!! Good luck you guys!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Go Ace, Go Ace..!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Ace placed reserve..judge liked a little bigger boy today...so fingers crossed for tomorrow, right? B) Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the good wishes. He also misbehaved a little today  so hopefully tomorrow he'll get his stuff together !!
> 
> I'll update tomorrow afternoon :biggrin:[/B]


Andrea that reserve may become a championship. If that other dog gets disqualified. I have heard of it happening more than once. 

Ace is going to get his championship this weekend I just know!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=551677
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the dog gets disqualified then you are one less dog and the points will change. Just a thought.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrea, good luck for tomorrow. What show is Dian at? I know she is in TN but that is it. 
Your guy is a nice dog and will finish soon.

Tina 

*EDIT:* If they are at the Franklin show, the judge for tomorrow is Peggy Haas. I understand she likes smaller and showy. So, with that in mind, Ace could finish tomorrow. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Maury county..Why would the dog get disqualified? the winning dog was Dian's sister, so I highly doubt he will be disqualified LOL[/B]


I did not know that. I also doubt it then. It was just a thought. Dian and Sharon both have told me about how champions have gained their title after a dog was disqualified. Like Tina just a thought.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Don't worry.....Ace has "IT".......I just know it. This weekend or another - he'll get his championship points!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Good Luck to Ace tomorrow, he is a beautiful Malt, i know he can do it!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: GO ACE GO ACE GO ACE :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck Ace!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ace will do great tomorrow-I just know it!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ace tomorrow is your day!!! Good luck to you!!!

We'll all be waiting to here the news!!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, today's the day....here's hoping for the best! Got my fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

andrea, 

fingers crossed for you today... 

it hasn't taken ace very long at all to get this far... there's no doubt about it, you've got yourself a CH on your hands.

he's gorgeous.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck Ace! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed!!!! :biggrin: 

I can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fingers crossed here!! I am sure he will do amazing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so have you heard anything yet????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i popped in to check too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Checking in also.......


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well???? I'm getting cramps.....can I uncross yet? What happened?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just checking in, still have everything crossed!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sheesh... no word yet? :huh:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope everything went well today Andrea rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He'll get it....maybe he's waiting for that big moment - for when he's with his mom in the ring. Wouldn't that be something  

Is he home yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, he wanted to play. Well, he's entitled!! He's a baby boy. Next time, little man.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's sure looks like a champion already so I'm sure it won't be much longer before he has that CH. in front of his name. He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Wow, what a group of support :grouphug: Ace didn't finish today, but I can't expect him to win all the shows  Dian said he cut up a bit in the ring and wasn't as well behaved as he has been ..He wanted to play.  Maybe next time..in the mean time thank you for all the great wishes..you all are so wonderful! I just couldn't wait to have my boy back..so I was anxious..I will let you know when his next show will be, whether it be with me or Dian..we'll see. A big thank you to Dian for all the hard work she has done. I know she woke up early this easter morning and got my baby ready and put a lot of care and work in to it. So thank you Dian, for not only a beautiful boy, but for being so kind and patient with me, a lovely mentor and friend for sure :wub:[/B]


He'll finish soon - he just didn't want it to be over quite yet!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, so sorry it didn't happen this weekend... yep, he probably just wanted to prolong the fun in the ring!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-it will happen soon for sure :thumbsup: I just can't believe how fast he's moving through-he's sure a little honey :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

That's ok - we'll be here to cheer him on next time! He's already a winner to all of us!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry it didn't happen this time. But hey, we all have our off days every now and then. I'm sure this was just an off show for him. He'll do it the next time I'm sure.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw....good job anyway Ace!!! I agree...he is already a winner to all of us!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ace - you are a BIG winner to us!!!

Mateo and I will be waiting for the big day!!! We just love to play and show off for everyone! LOL!

Keep us posted and we love some pics if you can


----------

